# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  मोटापा घटाने के कुछ घरेलु नुस्खे बताये ?

## irkrahulraj

आजकल हर दूसरा व्यक्ति अपने मोटापे से परेशान है। शरीर पे जरुरत से ज्यादा चर्बी जमा होना मोटापे का सबसे बड़ा लक्षण है। 
सही टाइम पे खान पान का न होना, खाने पीने की बुरी आदतें और पाचन शक्ति का कमजोर होना ये सब मोटापा बढ़ाने के सबसे बड़े कारण है। 
हम में से कई ऐसे होते हें जो अपने मोटापे को कम करने के लिए जिम ज्वाइन कर लेते है या फिर योग का सहारा लेते हें, कई सारे तो ऐसे भी होते हें जो डाइटिंग फॉलो करते हें और बहुत से ऐसे भी हें जो अपने मोटापे को कम करने के लिए कोई मेडिसिन या सप्लीमेंट भी लेते हें।

*आइये जानते हैं कुछ ऐसे घरेलु नुस्खे जिससे न सिर्फ हम अपने मोटापे को कम कर सकते हैं बल्कि हमेशा कंट्रोल में भी रख सकते हैं :-*

*१.ग्रीन टी*
मोटापा या वजन कम करने में ग्रीन टी काफी मददगार साबित हो सकती हें। रोजाना कम से कम 2 बार ग्रीन टी जरूर पीये आपको जरूर फायदा मिलेगा।

*२. अजवाइन का पानी*
रोज सुबह खली पेट अजवाइन का पानी पीये ये आपके मेटाबोलिज्म को तेज करता है और चर्बी घटाने में मदद करता है। इसको इस्तमाल करने के लिए आप 50 gm अजवाइन एक गिलास पानी में रात में ही भीगने को दे दें और सुबह उसको छान कर पानी को पी लें । अच्छे परिणाम के लिए कम से कम २ से ३ महीने तक रेगुलर पीये जरूर फायदा मिलेगा।

*३. नींबू फॉर वेट लॉस*
एक गिलास गुनगुने पानी में एक नींबू को निचोड़ ले और रोज सुबह खली पेट पीये जरूर फायदा मिलेगा। दिन में एक बार नींबू की चाय पीने की जरूर कोशिश  करें।

*४. शहद* 
शहद शरीर में जमा हुए वसा को कम करता है। इसके लिए आप एक गिलास गुनगुने पानी में 15 - 20 ग्राम शहद मिलाएं और रोज सुबह खली पेट लें । कम से कम 3 - 4 महीने तक रोजाना सुबह इस क्रिया को करें ऐसा करने से आपके शरीर में जमी हुई अतरिक्त चर्बी कम होने लगेगी और आपका मोटापा भी कम हो जाएगा ।

*५. योग फॉर वेट लॉस*
योग एक तरह का मोटापा कम करने का रामबाण इलाज है। अगर आप डाइटिंग, जिम और दूसरी कोशिश करके थक चुके हैं तो योग आपके लिए सबसे उत्तम है । फिट और हेल्दी रहने का इससे बढ़िया उपाय नहीं मिलेगा। योग की सबसे खास बात यह है कि इसका कोई साइड इफेक्ट नहीं है और यह आपके शरीर पर जमे एक्सट्रा फैट को बर्न करने में मदद करता है।

*और भी कई घरेलु उपाय हो सकते है मोटापा घटाने के जिनके बारे में हम आगे डिसकस करेंगे या फिर इसके अलावा आपको भी कुछ मोटापा कम करने से रिलेटेड घरेलु उपाय पता है तो कमैंट्स के द्वारा जरूर शेयर करें।*

----------

